# The SMB Club



## Ambipom (Jul 18, 2008)

The Super Mario Brothers Club! Feel free to talk about anything SMB, from the latest game to the Super Show! To join you must have at least one game and be a SMB fan.

Question of the Week: What's your favorite game?

Members: 
Ambipom
Mike the Foxhog
IcySaphirre
Flora and Ashes
Zephryous Castform
Pikachu629
Yanmega
Murkrow

My favorite games are Paper Mario and Super Mario Galaxy. PM is fun and had some pretty original characters, and SMG... do I need to explain?

Oh yeah, and if anyone wants to make a banner, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 27, 2008)

Me r join? I like Mario games, though I haven't played _that_ many...

Super Mario Land, Super Mario Land 2, Super Mario 64, Super Mario Advance 3, Super Mario Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, Mario&Sonic at the Olympic Games... and I think that's it. I mean, that's, what, 1% of the series? XD


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 27, 2008)

Count me in too!

I still own my original NES copies of the original trilogy.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 27, 2008)

Both accepted.

I have Yoshi's Island DS, Luigi's Mansion, Mario Kart Double Dash, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario 64, Super Mario Advance 2, Mario Party 2, Mario Party 5, Mario Party 8, Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart 64, New Super Mario Brothers, Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games, Paper Mario, Super Paper Mario, and Yoshi's Story. I know I forgot some.

Wow, I have a lot of games O.o

(And Gamestop get Mario Kart Wii already)


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

Joining.

Let's see...I have Super Mario World (Yoshi yay), all the Mario Parties (I think. 1-8 and the DS one), Super Mario Galaxy, Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, the GBC version of the original Super Mario Brothers, Mario Kart DS, Luigi's Mansion, Super Mario Sunshine, and Yoshi's Story (more Yoshi yay).

I don't have that many, but oh well.

Also, I've played Super Mario 3 at my cousin's house.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot SPM.

Which is awesome. Count Bleck has to be one of my favourite villains ever.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

Joinage.

Games owned: Super Mario Land (GB), New SMB (DS), Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart 64 (VC).

Games played: All of the above, Super Mario 64 (DS) and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll join.

SMG was so great with the whole planet thing. So I guess that's my favourite.

I also own (I'm too lazy to write their full names) Sunshine, Olympics, Luigi's Mansion, NSMB, SM64 DS and Double Dash. I'm going to get mariokart wii soon.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 1, 2008)

What? This isn't the Sado-Masochism Bondage Club?

Oh.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 2, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> What? This isn't the Sado-Masochism Bondage Club?
> 
> Oh.


Erm, yes, yes it is.

What? We're not tricking people into becoming members? What kind of a club is this?


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I join?

Games I own: Super mario advanced 2, Mario party 6, Mario party 7, Mario party 8, Paper mario, Paper mario ttyd, Super paper mario, Super mario sunshine, Luigi's mansion, Super mario 64, Mario kart, Mario kart double dash, Yoshi's island ds, Super mario galaxy, and Mario and Sonic at the Oympic Games.

I think I forgot some


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll join!

I _love_ the Super Mario Series

My favorite games are Super Mario 64 (original, not DS version), Wario World, Super Mario Bros. and MarioKart Wii (if it counts.)


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yea I have wario world 3 too


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

All accepted. *Goes to update list*

So, if you were a Mario character, what species would you be?

Probably Yoshi or Shy Guy, cuz they're my favorites and they're so _adorable_.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 5, 2008)

A toad probably. They're tiny little people with funny hats what's not to like. They have funny voices as well.

How do people here pronounce 'Yoshi' the way Yoshi him/herself pronounces it or the way the Super Smash Bros announcer says it?


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> A toad probably. They're tiny little people with funny hats what's not to like. They have funny voices as well.
> 
> How do people here pronounce 'Yoshi' the way Yoshi him/herself pronounces it or the way the Super Smash Bros announcer says it?


I always thought it was how he said it. How does the announcer say it?


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 5, 2008)

I say his name "Yoh-shee"


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm bad at explaining pronunciations. It's obvious how the 'shi' sounds, but not the 'yo'

SSB announces says it like the yo in 'yo-yo'

Yoshi says it a bit like the yo in your/you're 
(told you I was terrible at it)

I've always said it how Yoshi says it.


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

The way the announcer says it. :D

A Toad because Toads are awesome. :D

No...wait...WHATEVER BIRDO IS. :D

No...wait...

A LUMA!!!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't choose, I love loads of Mario things. I'd be some kind of Goomba-Koopa-Yoshi-Shy Guy-Chain Chomp-etc. etc. hybrid. xD


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> The way the announcer says it. :D
> 
> A Toad because Toads are awesome. :D
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure Birdo's species is called Birdos.

Those things are weird. They have a mouth that can never close, everyone wears a bow... Yeah.


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know why, but I think they're kinda cute. :3

Still going with Lumas, though.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I don't know why, but I think they're kinda cute. :3
> 
> Still going with Lumas, though.


Can I fire Star Bits at you then?


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Can I fire Star Bits at you then?


FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!

Yes.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes.


Will you "burst with snacky happiness and then transform"? :3


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes.  :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2008)

bloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloop-
bloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloop-
bloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloop-

Flora and Ashes: WHEEEE! *kaboom*

_A new planet appeared!_


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

No, actually-

_The Flora and Ashes Galaxy has been born!_

Galaxy: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! *giant earthquake*


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2008)

There must be a galaxy for each member of this club. =D


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2008)

EG, the Mike the Foxhog Galaxy. For the first star Mario must stroke Mike's super-fuzzy ears until the Power Star appears for some reason, and...

No, stupid idea, sorry. =)


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

^ XP

For the first Power Star in the Flora and Ashes Galaxy, Mario must skip through a field of flaming flowers. :D


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 5, 2008)

OK then.

To ge the first power star in the Murkrow Galaxy, Mario must get inside my hat.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 5, 2008)

TO get the first star in the Ambipom Galaxy, Mario/Luigi must run down the planet ship like a pickle in a tuna costume.


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2008)

^ :D


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 5, 2008)

The Icy Gem Galaxy

Star #1: Sliding For a Gem

To get, make your way down a slippery slope, collecting all the sapphires on the way down.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 5, 2008)

To get the power star in the Yanmega Galaxy you have to jump on top of a giant evil goomba and the goomba will transfom into a yanmega then you have to beat the yanmega but it turns out the Yanmega dosn't have the power star and it tells you to look under your hat then mario takes his hat off then he finds that a power star was there all along! Silly goose.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 6, 2008)

...wow, people are taking my loony suggestion seriously xD


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

Flora is making ZC's Galaxy have lots of wind in it because Zephyr means West Wind and because she can. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 6, 2008)

*struggles to think of any more star possibilities for the Mike the Foxhog Galaxy*

*wishes he had an ounce of creativity*

xD


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

For the second Power Star in the Flora and Ashes Galaxy, Mario must eat 52 of my dad's butterscotch cookies, which are scattered around the galaxy.  :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 6, 2008)

For star 2 of the Mike the Foxhog Galaxy, Mario must endure my dad's constant nagging.

No player will ever acquire this star. xD


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2008)

:D


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 6, 2008)

For Star 2 in the Ambipom Galaxy, Mario/Luigi must watch Peach be hit on by Wario and not do anything about it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 6, 2008)

Star 2 of the Icy Gem Galaxy: A Bootiful Gem

To get: Defeat a horde of Boos to claim a Toad's ruby


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 6, 2008)

The 2nd star of The Yanmega Galaxy: A Nagging Mother

You must follow all of my moms commands while she bitches how you didn't do a good enough job on it or you'll loose a life


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 7, 2008)

3rd star of the Mike the Foxhog Galaxy: you must sit through double Graphics with Mike's old Graphics teacher without being yelled at.

Another impossible star.


----------



## Flora (Aug 7, 2008)

3rd star of the Flora and Ashes Galaxy:

Mario/Luigi must go through a loooooong lesson with evil fifth grade teacher without tearing his hair out.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

For the third star you must watch a whole hour of *Gasp* Fox news at ten!

Yet another impossible star.


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 7, 2008)

Star 3 of Icy Gem Galaxy

Minecart Mayhem

To get: Survive a wild chase through an old gem mine.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

Now if I were to make a *real* Galaxy It would be

Star 1 of Rusty Gear Galaxy:

Magnet Troubles

Mario has to jump on old floating mechanical objects to eventualy reach a giant button that when activated a far off electric magnet turns off. When the magnet turns off a planet made out of junk falls apart reveiling a giant creature made out of magnets. When you defeat it you will get a star.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 7, 2008)

Star 3 in the Ambipom Galaxy: Mario/Luigi must watch 60 Minutes... IN 20 MINUTES! DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 10, 2008)

Star 3 of the Mike the Foxhog Galaxy: Mario must think up what to do to get this star, because I can't be bothered to.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a good question: Do we know for a fact that Mario's Italian?

It might sound dumb, because it's an Italian name, and he has an Italian accent, but Italy has never been mentioned in the games to the best of my knowledge, and if they did come from there, how did they get to the Mushroom Kingdom?


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 12, 2008)

According to early Mario legend, they lived in NY before finding the Mushroom World whilst fixing a drain. But then Yoshi's Island claimed they lived in the Kingdom all along.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought they came from new york only in the cartoon that was made?


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 12, 2008)

I've always thought they were born in the MK, sent to Brooklyn after YI, grew up there, and came back.

Confusing eh?


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 12, 2008)

Did they ever live in NY in the games or was that just the cartoon?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

I got an NES with the origninal Mario Bros/duck hunt.  But my frist GBA game was super mario world.  I would play that all the time.  Lol and i still can't beat bowser at the end!  I'd really like to join


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 21, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Here's a good question: Do we know for a fact that Mario's Italian?
> 
> It might sound dumb, because it's an Italian name, and he has an Italian accent, but Italy has never been mentioned in the games to the best of my knowledge, and if they did come from there, how did they get to the Mushroom Kingdom?


I think the accent does clinch it. Maybe the Mushroom Kingdom's _in_ Italy.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 21, 2008)

From what I've heard, Mario and Luigi do have Italian roots but grew up in Bouston, USA before being teleported to the Mushroom Kingdom.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 21, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> From what I've heard, Mario and Luigi do have Italian roots but grew up in Bouston, USA before being teleported to the Mushroom Kingdom.


I was really more of the opinion that video games don't make sense. XD


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 23, 2008)

Is Rossalina a princess, or does she just go aroud with a crown on?


----------



## Flora (Sep 23, 2008)

^ That is a question we need answered.  BADLY.

I kinda assumed that she was a princess. Of the universe.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 23, 2008)

I also thought up a lot of parallels between SMG and Harry Potter.
Although I'm probably the only person who ever thought of them due to my crazyness. I'll post them tomorrow when I have more time, and in spoiler tags in case you haven't read the last two books.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Sep 23, 2008)

Um, what's SMG? *is stupid*


----------



## Flora (Sep 24, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy.

Or, as Mario says it, "SUPAH MAHRIOOOOOO, GAHLAHXIIIIIIIIIIIE!"

^^

@ NurkrowMurkrow: Nifty.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2008)

Nifty?
How.

*attempts to remember parallels*


Spoiler: Harry Potter and/or Super Mario Galaxy



In Rossalina's storybook it said that the luma she meets can't find her mother. She 'lost' her mother. Luna Lovegood also lost her mother when she was young.
Luma and Luna are similar names.

After this point it gets (very) far-fetched.


Rossalina and Neville are similar because although they both have magic wands, we hardly ever see them use it. Also, neither of them can go and see their parents very often, but they do when they have the chance.

Hogwarts and the observatory are similar because they're big buildings, with the same kind of rooms, and the decorations inside the rooms are similar. (library, bedroom etc.)

The place where Rossalia tells Mario about the circle of a star's life makes me think of the place where Harry went when he died. (how I imagined it to look before is turned out it was King's Cross)

In the last book and SMG, the entire duration of the story is spent away from Hogwarts/Mushroom Kingdom, but they end up there in the end.

Mario/Harry manages to prevent Bowser/Voldemort from making a Galaxy exactly how he want it/The Earth exactly how he wants it.

Mario/Harry must find all of the Grand Stars/Horcruxes before he can beat Bowser/Voldemort.

I thought of more, but I can't remember them.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 25, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Or, as Mario says it, "SUPAH MAHRIOOOOOO, GAHLAHXIIIIIIIIIIIE!"


It's actually more like SOO-PAIR than SUPAH.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2008)

While on topic of what Mario says,

Lets-a-go!
Mamamia!
Oh noh! I lost!
Thank yoo so much fohr playing mai gayme!
Welcome! Welcome neew galaxxee!
Luigi!
It's-a-mii! Marrio!

I'm bored.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 25, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> While on topic of what Mario says,
> 
> Lets-a-go!
> Mamamia!
> ...


Don't forget that wierd ARAHAAAAAAAH! noise he makes at the end of a triple jump.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2008)

Yahoo!

Anyone else despise Daisy for her
"HI I'M DAISY!"
?


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 25, 2008)

I actually like Daisy for her energy.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 25, 2008)

*HI I'M DAISY!*

Actually, although I find it incredibly annoying, I actually love it.


----------



## Octavio (Dec 18, 2022)

Hey a Mario club! i'm in 

My Mario games are Super Mario Advance, Super Mario Advance 3, Mario Party Advance, Mario Party 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, Island Tour, Superstars, all the Paper Marios except Sticker Star, M&L Superstar Saga, Partners in Time, Bowser's Inside Story, Dream Team, Paper Jam, Galaxy 2, Super Mario RPG, Kingdom Battle, Sparks of Hope, Mario Maker 1 and 2, Mario Kart 64, Double Dash, Wii, 8 and 8 Deluxe, Power Tennis (WII) Super Sluggers.

I used to own Tennis Ultra Smash, Galaxy 1, Party 3, Mario Kart Super Circuit, Super Mario World, Super Mario All Stars (WII) 
And that's all i can think of right now!
I think i have the most Mario games of any one in this club!


----------

